# Comparing X-Trail to Escape



## mike dockal (Dec 20, 2004)

OK, I already have an X-Trail but my other car is in the shop so I got a rental Ford Escape.
Last year when I was choosing my new car I didn't even look at the Ford (although I like the looks, I just assumed it was a piece of junk). So I was really curious to find out if I was right. What if it's good, it was build together with Mazda Tribute, maybe I was wrong ... ? 

Well, this is what I found out so far:
- It is smaller (leg room, cargo, shoulder room)
- Suspension is softer, it leans over in the turns and there is less feedback
- Seats suck (short bottom cushion, really flat without side support)
- Visibility - the rear window is really small and so is the rear view mirror
- Power - this thing got a 200hp V6 but combined with automatic it seems slower than X-Trail with 5 speed
- Controls - whoever designed the aircondition controls should be punished. Just like older american cars - there is no zero position of the blower, there is no way to turn off the air from outside !!!
- Price - I thought that domestic cars were cheaper than imports. Wrong again, this thing costs the same money as X-Trail with similar equipment.

I'm gonna have the car for another two days so I'll give you more updates. So far the X-Trail is winning on all fronts.


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

I looked at the Escape when I was shopping for my X. And I bought the X-trail without giving the Escape a second look. I agree with your overall assessment. In fact I think the X with a 4-speed auto tranny might still outdo the V6 Escape despite higher rated horsepower. Not sure if its engineering, power-weight ratio or what. But those were my impressions when I looked at them then.


----------



## ron519098 (May 4, 2005)

The Escape was badged as the Ford Maverick in Europe and was a dismal failure. The car was received poorly by the press and customers alike who all regarded its low rent interior as being pretty appalling.

The Mazda clone continued to be sold for a while but even that is no longer available.

It has to be said that Ford's purchase of Land Rover probably had something to do with the decision discontinue with the car. The LR Freelander was the European market leader in that sector of the market and to have an inferior product up against it from "within the family" so to speak, was probably not the most sensible of moves. It also lacked a diesel version which is all-important in the European market.


----------



## mike dockal (Dec 20, 2004)

Steering wheel - too thin, hard plastic grip, very uncomfortable and slippery
Power windows - have to hold the button for the driver window to go up
Center console - seems to me too big and too high - I keep hitting it with my elbow (and it's vinyl so it does get hot)

Ok, so I don't say just negative things.
I like the wheel and tire size
Rear window opens - some people might find it usefull


----------



## Cantum (Jun 12, 2005)

Compared the Escape to the Xy, and basically agree with everything you said thusfar.


----------



## jww (Apr 22, 2005)

Cantum said:


> Compared the Escape to the Xy, and basically agree with everything you said thusfar.


The only piece missing in the XTrail vs Escape comparison is Nissan's eventual introduction of the much anticipated alternate fuel cell/hybrid version of the XTrail. That's going to put the soft-roader market on it's ears more than the Escape hybrid did.

jww


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

But, but, but 

The *"X-Trail FCV"* has been done already... just not all that available here yet though!

click here:
http://www.nissan-global.com/EN/TECHNOLOGY/INTRODUCTION/XTRAILFCV/


----------



## mike dockal (Dec 20, 2004)

... couple more things I like about Escape:

headrests are closer to the head
good power mirror control

... and couple of more important things I don't like

very soft and unstable when going over 100kmh (feels like going 160 in X-Trail)
fuel consumption 13L/100Kms in the city


----------



## jww (Apr 22, 2005)

ValBoo said:


> But, but, but
> 
> The *"X-Trail FCV"* has been done already... just not all that available here yet though!
> 
> ...


Thx for the name - i had forgotten it. looking forward to production.

jww


----------



## jww (Apr 22, 2005)

mike dockal said:


> ... couple more things I like about Escape:
> 
> headrests are closer to the head
> good power mirror control
> ...


Nssan are famous for their poor headrest placement. They say that it's related to their Active Head Restraint system. This is Nissan's answer to Volvo's WHIPS safety feature - yet Volvo probably have the best placement of front headrests period.

The 2.5l 4 is a great engine for mileage/HP balance.

jww


----------

